

Really Google? Why can't I move to a new country and use my play account? - olawiberg

This is strange! I can not move to a new country and use my gmail address for all my Google services?<p>After a number of attempts getting help to change my address to a new country by talking to a number Google support staff I was told that it is IMPOSSIBLE for someone to change the address of a Google play account when moving to a new country. I moved from Canada to USA and want to use my existing gmail and google play account in my new country. Seems like a simple solutions. I updated my iTunes country by a simple selection and I can use my device&#x2F;software without problem.<p>Google play (wallet) does not allow this. Not at all! According to Google it is impossible. The only solution is to create a new account, hence loosing all history, having to use multiple accounts for different purposes, i.e. creating a mess in the long run. What about if I decide to move to yet another country...<p>Anyone else having this issue?
======
jwheeler79
I'm tired of Google's arrogance

------
kurren
some things happens with Adobe, or iTunes, apparently

~~~
aioprisan
incorrect, you can update the country in iTunes.

